
Facebook ad boycott organizers met with Zuckerberg. It didn't go well - Cutlets
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/07/tech/facebook-civil-rights-meeting/index.html
======
totetsu
I wonder if FB is doing all these things in non-english markets too, like
Philippines and Myanmar..

